# Little update pic of rambo



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

8months strong 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Nice man, his stare reminds me of stallone

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Good looking dog. He’s growing up nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey neph01, was wondering where you disappeared to, LOL. Great pic of the boy. I can see how well you are taking care of that handsome young man. Thanks for sharing with us.

Joe


----------



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

jttar said:


> Hey neph01, was wondering where you disappeared to, LOL. Great pic of the boy. I can see how well you are taking care of that handsome young man. Thanks for sharing with us.
> 
> Joe


Lol sorry bro just been so busy lately I never forget the group! Thank you I'm trying

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

DynamicDuo said:


> Good looking dog. He's growing up nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

Thunder01 said:


> Nice man, his stare reminds me of stallone
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Haha man he was just being so cocky checking himself out he fits the name tho lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Should dress him up or photo shop a head band haha

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

Just might have too lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

